# Contact for CIO or equivalent for CFC or RMC



## CISO (28 Jan 2009)

I want to contact the head of the Information Technology support department, Chief Information Officer (CIO), or equivalent for the Royal Military College and the Canadian Forces College.  If you have any contact information please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Drag (28 Jan 2009)

Why?  I don't think such titles exist in the CF...  you need to specify with regards to what you want to talk about....


----------



## CISO (28 Jan 2009)

I participate in an IT working group for US Military education institutions, and would like to invite our Canadian counterparts to participate.  I will send an email to the webmaster addresses on the websites tomorrow, but that I was hoping to shortcut the process.  I don't really know the org structure of Canadian Forces but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jan 2009)

Maybe contact the Canadian Defence Liason Staff in Washington.


----------



## CISO (29 Jan 2009)

D3 said:
			
		

> Why?  I don't think such titles exist in the CF...  you need to specify with regards to what you want to talk about....



What are the proper titles?  These schools must have some sort of computer support function.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

CISO said:
			
		

> What are the proper titles?  These schools must have some sort of computer support function.



Are you looking for the IT Support people who carry out the day to day maint and repairs of the IT hardware and software at the schools or the Instructional Staff who teach the various software and technologies?  Your inquiries are rather vague.  

If you want the IT Support people who maintain the hardware and software, but have no responsibilities for purchasing software or hardware and instructional duties, you will have to contact an Area Support Group.

If you intend on 'selling' software or hardware, then you have to deal with Project Managers in NDHQ.

If you want to contact Teaching Staff, then you should find the School directories.


----------



## CISO (29 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you looking for the IT Support people who carry out the day to day maint and repairs of the IT hardware and software at the schools or the Instructional Staff who teach the various software and technologies?  Your inquiries are rather vague.
> 
> If you want the IT Support people who maintain the hardware and software, but have no responsibilities for purchasing software or hardware and instructional duties, you will have to contact an Area Support Group.
> 
> ...



It sounds like your National Defense structure is much more centralized than ours.  I was looking for the strategic Information Technology leadership function at the level of the academic institution and not at the national level.  In the US this position is often referred to as the J6, G6, N6, A6 or CIO.  Our operational components are quite centralized but the military academic institutions often have their own strategic IT leadership, set their own IT policy, and operate their own IT resources.

I'm not selling anything (I'm in the civil service), rather I'm looking to bring an international perspective (as in guest speakers) to the working group I am a member.

Thanks for your help and clarification!


----------

